# jo ja no veig el mail fins dilluns



## kumbic

jo ja no veig el mail fins dilluns

I cannot translate this. can anyone help. my spanish is failing me


----------



## ampurdan

As Sköll said, it's not Spanish, it's Catalan. It literally means:

"I'm not seeing my e-mail until Monday".

But the meaning can be:

1. "I'm not checking my e-mail box until Monday".

2. "I won't be able to look at my e-mail box until Monday".

Depending on the context.


----------



## park84

Both Catalan and Spanish are different Romance languages.


----------



## merquiades

kumbic said:


> jo ja no veig el mail fins dilluns
> 
> I cannot translate this. can anyone help. my spanish is failing me


 
 Hi Kumbic.  The right translation has to have a future in English, like Ampurdan suggested in the second example.  Sometimes Catalan present equals future expecially when it's obvious (next Monday)...Veig--I see, I will see, I will be seeing... I'd say in English, "I won't be seeing my e-mails until Monday".... On another note, I think Kumbic was saying he speaks Spanish and uses it to try to figure out Catalan (like he might Italian or Portuguese), not that it's the same language... Unfortuantely not one of the words in his sentence looks anything like the other Romance language... Salut!


----------



## merquiades

On second thought I like Ampurdan's idea to use "check", it's more idiomatic even though it doesn't translate exactly "veure" in this case.  I won't be checking my e-mail until (next) Monday.


----------



## ampurdan

Merquiades: couldn't you use present continuous with a function of future tense in your English translation?


----------



## merquiades

ampurdan said:


> Merquiades: couldn't you use present continuous with a function of future tense in your English translation?


 
Well, that's something I was thinking about, since that's the rule, and I don't know why, but it doesn't sound right in this case.  Perhaps it has something to do with the "until"... because if we said "I'm checking my e-mail on Monday", it seems fine to me and even preferable. OR maybe it's the negation... Anyway, it always seems okay with the future continuous, whatever the case. In my grammar book it says "an event which will naturally happen in the future needs future continuous."  I think in Catalan it would be really bizarre to say "jo ja no estaré veient el mail fins dilluns"


----------



## merquiades

I guess we could also say... "I'm not going to check my E-mail until Monday".  That could have been the intention of "jo no veig el e-mail" maybe that's why they added the "ja"??  I know in Catalan you can't use "anar" in this sense, because "jo vaig veure" would mean "I didn't see the e-mail".


----------



## ernest_

I had the same intuition as ampurdan, and would have used the present tense: _I'm not seeing the mail until monday._ According to this Google search, *"I'm not seeing * until"* is in use, although not hugely popular. The 'ja' I don't think it has a direct translation. It suggests that it's 'too late' to see the mail now.


----------

